# Break In Period Advice



## jbean114 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Miniacs,

I should be taking delivery of my new 2011 Cooper S in about 2 weeks. It is a 6 speed manual transmission and I was wondering if any of you have some advice/tips on breaking in a new engine/transmission. Before the next post reads "just follow the manual"... I know... I will "read the manual" and follow the manufactures recommendations, but I am sure there are a ton of motoring enthusiasts out there who have some additional tips for a guy who has never owned a car with a turbo. :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

Manual states to vary speeds up to 100mph and not to exceed 4500 rpm for 1200 miles. Personally, I follow the recommendations, however there are occaisions where I just might exceed the RPM recommendation slightly. I do however keep an eye on the oil, these cars run hot and turbos love/need oil. I like putting my cars on the highway and opening them up, no better way to "break in" a car IMHO.:thumbup:


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

AND change the oil at about 1200-1500 miles. I know BMW says the car doesn't need it but do it anyways.


----------



## jbean114 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

@david, do you suggest changing the oil because of the new engine metal shavings? I've heard that BMW and other manufactures use a special type of "break-in" oil that should be used until the first service... Do you know if this is true for the Coopers as well?

Thanks,
-JB


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

jbean114 said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> @david, do you suggest changing the oil because of the new engine metal shavings? I've heard that BMW and other manufactures use a special type of "break-in" oil that should be used until the first service... Do you know if this is true for the Coopers as well?
> 
> ...


Yep, there is always contaminates still in the system no matter what you do to a new engine. I am not really sure about the break in oil being used but peace of mind, do it.:thumbup:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Also...Read about the brakes. Might be a Break-In period for those also. NPI


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

WHITEX said:


> Also...Read about the brakes. Might be a Break-In period for those also. NPI


There is.

For the tires you should take it easy for the first 100 miles.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

jbean114 said:


> Hello Miniacs,
> 
> I should be taking delivery of my new 2011 Cooper S in about 2 weeks. It is a 6 speed manual transmission and I was wondering if any of you have some advice/tips on breaking in a new engine/transmission. Before the next post reads "just follow the manual"... I know... I will "read the manual" and follow the manufactures recommendations, but I am sure *there are a ton of motoring enthusiasts out there who have some additional tips* for a guy who has never owned a car with a turbo. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, and they all have different advice. Advice? Make that directives. When in doubt, RTFM.


----------

